
Theranos’ Holmes May Pursue ‘Mental Disease’ in Her Defense - fortran77
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-10/elizabeth-holmes-may-point-to-mental-disease-in-her-defense
======
newyankee
So she is trying to incriminate others and save herself ?

~~~
jesterson
Is that comes at any surprise to you?

They managed to delay the trial for so long till the case went off the radar
of media and public memory

------
duncan_bayne
This sort of thing must severely piss off people with legitimate mental health
problems.

~~~
colejohnson66
The gist of this article is essentially that the judge has ordered her to be
examined by doctors. That being said, as someone with mental health problems,
I’m not pissed off. An insanity defense is an extremely high bar to climb;
even actual psychopaths don’t succeed most of the time.

As for if she actually has a mental health problem, it is possible; even high
functioning autistic people can have their moments of darkness (as in, not
thinking clearly). Now, considering how long the con went on for, it’s
_highly_ unlikely that she’ll be able to convince the doctors she was “insane”
the whole time.

TL;DR: I’m not upset or worried.

